# Look what I got for Mothers Day! Pics :D



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Full view of my new 55g









My daughters little freshwater green spotted puffer fish. 









A close up of my GT, sorry it's not too clear.









Puffer and GT.









Not so tough Terror.


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

hey..... great fish! that puffer is too cute!
have fun with it!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I got the Puffer at Walmart believe it or not. I usually don't like to buy fish there but it was the only place I could find giant Danios. Then we saw P-Diddy and had to get him. I was afraid of how my GT would treat him but the GT could careless about him. I put the Danios and P-Diddy in the tank at the same time. The constant motion of the Danios kept the GT busy. So far I have only got the puffer to eat red worms and earthworms...he eats them like a wood chipper :lol: I have a bowl of water out to collect live bloodworms. Does anybody know what else they will eat?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, nice fish, but the puffer is brackish. definitely a great present for mothers day! that isnt a dwarf or a amazon puffer, so it is not freshwater. it is a common green spotted puffer, which will eventually be close to salt water as an adult, the only 2 freshwater puffers, as i mentioned, are dwarfs (AKA pea puffer) and amazon puffers, and neither of which look like this guy, amazons have stripes, and peas are a different color. and peas max out at 1". even if it is the puffer commonly mistaken for a green spotted, it is still brackish


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

gage said:


> hey, nice fish, but the puffer is brackish. definitely a great present for mothers day! that isnt a dwarf or a amazon puffer, so it is not freshwater. it is a common green spotted puffer, which will eventually be close to salt water as an adult, the only 2 freshwater puffers, as i mentioned, are dwarfs (AKA pea puffer) and amazon puffers, and neither of which look like this guy, amazons have stripes, and peas are a different color. and peas max out at 1". even if it is the puffer commonly mistaken for a green spotted, it is still brackish


Actually, there are a good number of puffers that are FW, but - as you said - the GSP isn't one of them.

Still, lilmama, a good looking puffer.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i think the only 2 proven freshwater only puffers are Dwarfs and Amazon, but i could be wrong, Mbu might be as well, been a while since *** done research on puffers, as i did lots before i bought my Figure 8 (another which may or may not be brackish, mine was).


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

The popular african puffers (mbu, fahaka, congo, pustulatus), the SAP, DP, several of the "target" group, T. suvattii and A. modestus - off the top of my head- are all primarily to completely FW. There are more, I'm sure. :wink:

On another note, lilmama, I notice you asked about feeding the puffer.
You might try weaning the puffer onto frozen foods. Items like mussels, clams and shrimp can be purchased frozen and/or live. Worth the try. Don't forget snails either. Your puffer should be fed items that will help wear it's teeth.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage and straitjacketstar. What was I thinking to believe the Walmart sign :roll: I googled GSP and you guys are right he is a brackish puffer  I read that they can be kept in freshwater but they don't get as big and don't live as long. Is this a good idea? What do you guys think I should do? As far as feeding him I got him to eat dried krill and brine shrimp. I also read about the snails and it helping keep their teeth trimmed. I read no bigger snail than the size of their eye.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

If making the conversion to brackish at some point isn't in the cards for you with this tank, then I'd say your best bet is to part with the GSP as soon as possible. 

BV


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they say freshwater for a short time because they are born in freshwater and migrate to salt as they grow, they will live in freshwater fine when young, because they are born there, but you will start to see some declines in personality and feeding, then one morning it will be dead, this always seems to be the way it goes.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't get rid of him. Darn it looks like I need another tank


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

more tanks is always good!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes they are cool I have looked into them my self. It sounds like they are pretty easy to care for. They live in the tidal areas and there for the salt concentration is constantly fluctuating so they can handle a swing pretty well. You can get away with out going nuts trying to maintain a constant solution.

I saw a great set up that had puffers and mud skippers. Very cool and unusual set up. A brackish "oddball" tank.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Mudskippers can live out of the water for short periods of time can't they? They are pretty ugly. :lol:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes they can. This set up had drift wood that came out of the water and gave them a place to "Skip". They are ugly no doubt, but are very interesting. IMO.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

What kind of personalities do they have?


----------



## archdunk (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice indeed. just a couple of days ago i assembled my own fish and aquarium. i wanted it bright and relaxed. ill post a pic guys as soon as im finished.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

nice tank. And if your going brackish with the GSP you will see his/her colors pop alot more. I was at a fish store were they actually sold them in brackish water. Nice white bodies and a lovely green. I recommend doing is actually getting snails breeding to feed the puffer. that way you have a nice supply of healthy ones and not have to worry about getting your puffer sick.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Reviving an old thread? :lol:


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

i guess so i was just looking down the page and say someone posted today. oops :lol:


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

Well 2008 was long ago but I for one would like to know how the puffer ended up, I have a F8 with my convicts but i have high levels of salt in my tank and he is fine.....lol.....where'd she go?


----------

